# CC raffle, bella barista supplied quickmill veloce prototype lever machine



## coffeechap

Here is a once in a life time opportunity to get your hands on a prototype machine, the very first edition of the quickmill veloce lever machine. Sporting the same lever group as the Kees idrocompresso and the Londinium l1, this makes a great shot of coffee, it is PID controlled so easy to adjust the pressure on in the boiler and is temperature stable due to a thermosyphon. Some of you will have read my thoughts on this machine in another thread and know that this will lead to some subtle modifications to this prototype. It has only had around 50 shots pulled through it while evaluating it so pretty much as new!

Having spoken to bella barista they were keen to let this go to a forum member instead of just selling it on so they have given it to us for much less than cost at £1150 so my plan is to get 60 tickets at £20 meaning the forum will get the £50 and one lucky soul will have a chance of winning a beautiful lever machine for 20 quid. It will come with bella baristas usual 2 year warranty, winner must arrange courier or come and collect it from me.

Usual rules apply add your name to the list and let's get this done folks, good luck to everyone, here are a few photo to wet your appetite

Dimension on the machine and how's it performs can be found here ..

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16320-Quickmill-veloce-two-weeks-on-the-chaps-bench&highlight=Veloce


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3.thecatlinux


----------



## Thecatlinux

I can't see this taking long to go


----------



## coffeechap

Certainly not if someone wants a machine capable of the same shot quality as the L1


----------



## MrShades

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy


----------



## Orangertange

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3.thecatlinux

4.DavidBondy

5.orangertange


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. Soll


----------



## jcheung

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3.thecatlinux

4.DavidBondy

5.jcheung


----------



## Orangertange

3 5s at the same time, I don't mind being lucky 7


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3.thecatlinux

4.DavidBondy

5.jcheung

6.xpenno


----------



## 4085

The chain has gone wrong already!


----------



## Xpenno

Oops, some moderation required here I think


----------



## Jason1wood

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. Soll

6. Jason1wood


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha that's the trouble with copy & paste


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. Soll

6. Jason1wood

7. michaelg


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. Soll

6. Jason1wood

7. Yes Row


----------



## Jason1wood

Xpenno has been missed off


----------



## MrShades

DavidBondy missed off as well


----------



## Mrboots2u

right no one add their names while i sort this out please


----------



## Xpenno

Jason1wood said:


> Xpenno has been missed off


And the rest, needs locking and sorting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right this seems correct

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u


----------



## Thecatlinux

At this rate can we do the draw at the weekend ?


----------



## Mouse

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. Mouse


----------



## NeilR

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. NeilR


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. NeilR

14. Jeebsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR


----------



## Mrboots2u

right everyone calm down or this is going to go wrong...

List back on track again


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude


----------



## tribs

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb


----------



## Big O

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O


----------



## coffeechap

Less than one hour and a third of the way there pretty much!!!!


----------



## Neill

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill


----------



## profondoblu

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> right everyone calm down or this is going to go wrong...
> 
> List back on track again


If my original number gets chosen you owe me a Veloce


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> If my original number gets chosen you owe me a Veloce


Whatever .........


----------



## duracell071

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071


----------



## Oaky

24. Oaky.....


----------



## trebor127

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127


----------



## Charliej

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ


----------



## TonyW

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm already deciding which kitchen cupboard to ditch


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

dfk41 said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Geordie Boy
> 
> 3. thecatlinux
> 
> 4. MrShades
> 
> 5. DavidBondy
> 
> 6. orangertange
> 
> 7. Soll
> 
> 8. jcheung
> 
> 9. xpenno
> 
> 10.Jason1wood
> 
> 11.michaelg
> 
> 12.Yes Row
> 
> 13. mrboots2u
> 
> 14. mouse
> 
> 15 jeebsy
> 
> 16. NeilR
> 
> 17. drude
> 
> 18. tribs
> 
> 19. reneb
> 
> 20. Big O
> 
> 21. Neill
> 
> 22. profondoblu
> 
> 23. duracell071
> 
> 24. Oaky
> 
> 25. trebor127
> 
> 26. CharlieJ
> 
> 27. TonyW
> 
> 28. Working Dog
> 
> 29 dfk
> 
> 30. Gangstarrrrr


----------



## Geordie Boy

Half way already!


----------



## coffeechap

Half way yeeeeeeee ha


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrrr

31 Coldplayer


----------



## Nimble Motionists

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrrr

 31 Coldplayer

32 Nimble Motionists


----------



## charris

Can someone please add me to the list? (I will arrange shipping if I win







)


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrrr

31 Coldplayer

32 Nimble Motionists

33 charris


----------



## robti

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrrr

31 Coldplayer

32 Nimble Motionists

33 charris

34 Robti


----------



## Obnic

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29. dfk

30. Gangstarrrrr

31 Coldplayer

32 Nimble Motionists

33 charris

34 Robti

35 obnic


----------



## taxiboy

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy


----------



## Iwwstriker

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy

33 Iwwstriker


----------



## taxiboy

Can someone check the list think i may have made a mistake on copy paste


----------



## Obnic

Hands up I stuffed the list and as I was correcting it two others signed up. Apologies mrboots


----------



## totallywired

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy

33 Iwwstriker

34 Totallywired


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Can't copy and paste at mo, can someone please add me to list.


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy

33 Iwwstriker

34 Totallywired

35 Walter sobchack


----------



## sjenner

Can I play?

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy

33 Iwwstriker

34 Totallywired

35 Walter sobchack

36 sjenner


----------



## ajh101

Wow quite a machine. Dare I ask, what are the dimensions?! Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

ajh101 said:


> Wow quite a machine. Dare I ask, what are the dimensions?! Thanks


Is on the the other thread CC. Has posted a over the Machine , check on there ....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16320-Quickmill-veloce-two-weeks-on-the-chaps-bench&highlight=Veloce


----------



## robti

I've been dropped will let a mod put me back on in case there are others missing


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30 gangstarrrrr

31 Obnic

32 Taxiboy

33 Iwwstriker

34 Totallywired

35 Walter sobchack

36 sjenner

37. Robti


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Robti - you're back on the list as requested.


----------



## robti

Thanks hope 37 is luckier than the original 34


----------



## Obnic

The Systemic Kid said:


> Robti - you're back on the list as requested.


I think Coldplayer nimble motionist and charris have been dropped as well following the original midnight multiple simultaneous paste episode.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The list above is still incorrect please no more additions until I can correct it

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

We seem to be unable to copy and paste people

Back on track numbers apply to the order of your post some may have moved

tough deal with it...







( robti for example, you are back at 34 ) .

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner


----------



## coffeechap

Two thirds there!!


----------



## Sharkie

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup


----------



## SamW

Count me in









1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben


----------



## MWJB

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB


----------



## Phil104

Please count me in - assuming the copy and paste works, I've added my name

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104


----------



## coffeechap

So just 13 more places to go!!!


----------



## 4515

Is take up on this quicker than the L1 raffle ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Probably that was 100 tickets though ....


----------



## Lighty

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty


----------



## rmcgandara

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara


----------



## pbuckley

rmcgandara said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Geordie Boy
> 
> 3. thecatlinux
> 
> 4. MrShades
> 
> 5. DavidBondy
> 
> 6. orangertange
> 
> 7. Soll
> 
> 8. jcheung
> 
> 9. xpenno
> 
> 10.Jason1wood
> 
> 11.michaelg
> 
> 12.Yes Row
> 
> 13. mrboots2u
> 
> 14. mouse
> 
> 15 jeebsy
> 
> 16. NeilR
> 
> 17. drude
> 
> 18. tribs
> 
> 19. reneb
> 
> 20. Big O
> 
> 21. Neill
> 
> 22. profondoblu
> 
> 23. duracell071
> 
> 24. Oaky
> 
> 25. trebor127
> 
> 26. CharlieJ
> 
> 27. TonyW
> 
> 28. Working Dog
> 
> 29 dfk
> 
> 30. Gangstarrrr
> 
> 31. Coldplayer
> 
> 32. Nimble Motionists
> 
> 33. charris
> 
> 34. robti
> 
> 35. obnic
> 
> 36. taxiboy
> 
> 37. Iwstriker
> 
> 38. Totallywired
> 
> 39. Walter Sobchack
> 
> 40 .sjenner
> 
> 41. Sharkie
> 
> 42. noelweston
> 
> 43. funinacup
> 
> 44. SamW
> 
> 45. Bigben
> 
> 46. MWJB
> 
> 47. Phil104
> 
> 48. Lighty
> 
> 49. rmcgandara


50. ..... pbuckley


----------



## Dylan

Quickest raffle draw ever? I think it might be...

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans


----------



## Spazbarista

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista


----------



## mcharrogate

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate


----------



## shrink

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great excuse to support the forum.....can someone add me to this


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren


----------



## Geordie Boy

Only 4 spaces left now!


----------



## VTG

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren

57. VTG


----------



## Daren

Oooo - 3 more left.... where's Spukey?


----------



## Spazbarista

He likes a raffle


----------



## haventadog

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren

57. VTG

58. Haventadog


----------



## Daren

Expobarista said:


> He likes a raffle


A raffle isn't a raffle without Spookey or the "Spookey likes a raffle" comment. Now we've sorted that out we can move on....

2 more spaces! Whoop whoop


----------



## shrink

Bloody quick work on this one


----------



## andyt23

PHEW! just saw it!

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren

57. VTG

58. Haventadog

59. andyt23


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What's it for again?


----------



## andyt23

A special chromed edition soda stream i think - well worth the 20 quid


----------



## urbanbumpkin

andyt23 said:


> A special chromed edition soda stream i think - well worth the 20 quid


Get Fizzy!!!!


----------



## Mouse

Who's getting the last one then??


----------



## coffeechap

Who indeed, just over 24 hours for a raffle, pretty impressive. Perhaps we can all talk about it for the next few months


----------



## shrink

There's still a musica up for grabs! But this machine is more my cup of proverbial tea!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps we can all talk about it for the next few months


Now who would do such a thing?


----------



## Tewdric

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. ..... pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren

57. VTG

58. Haventadog

59. Tewdric


----------



## Mouse

I think we have our 60!!!

But also, one final fu*k up lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I think andyt23 been chopped off.


----------



## Mouse

Yep - don't worry Tewdric, many fails on this thread!


----------



## Mouse

1. Coffeechap

2. Geordie Boy

3. thecatlinux

4. MrShades

5. DavidBondy

6. orangertange

7. Soll

8. jcheung

9. xpenno

10.Jason1wood

11.michaelg

12.Yes Row

13. mrboots2u

14. mouse

15 jeebsy

16. NeilR

17. drude

18. tribs

19. reneb

20. Big O

21. Neill

22. profondoblu

23. duracell071

24. Oaky

25. trebor127

26. CharlieJ

27. TonyW

28. Working Dog

29 dfk

30. Gangstarrrr

31. Coldplayer

32. Nimble Motionists

33. charris

34. robti

35. obnic

36. taxiboy

37. Iwstriker

38. Totallywired

39. Walter Sobchack

40 .sjenner

41. Sharkie

42. noelweston

43. funinacup

44. SamW

45. Bigben

46. MWJB

47. Phil104

48. Lighty

49. rmcgandara

50. pbuckley

51. D_Evans

52.Expobarista

53. Mcharrogate

54. Shrink

55. Urbanbumpkin

56. Daren

57. VTG

58. Haventadog

59. andyt23

60. Tewdric


----------



## andyt23

and I'm back - it's like I've never been away. thanks for the fix

and well done everyone! Good Luck


----------



## Milanski

Bugger, I totally missed this thread!


----------



## Mouse

Oooops!!!

Genuinely gutted for you Milanski!


----------



## coffeechap

All done then folks Glenn will send out payment details but if to you already have them then please make the payment of £20. Good luck everyone, the winner will not be disappointed with this one


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> All done then folks Glenn will send out payment details but if to you already have them then please make the payment of £20. Good luck everyone, the winner will not be disappointed with this one


I've got 2 account details for Glenn from different raffles.... Which one is right?


----------



## coffeechap

The 5mcoffeeco one


----------



## Dylan

That was rapid, just need one look at that machine to know you want it


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> All done then folks Glenn will send out payment details but if to you already have them then please make the payment of £20. Good luck everyone, the winner will not be disappointed with this one


Are you going to add more to your review?


----------



## Tewdric

Oops a thousand apologies! Trying to post on a phone with a flaky connection didn't help.


----------



## DavidBondy

Paid! Perhaps this will be the very first of CC's raffles that I actually win!


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> The 5mcoffeeco one


I don't know which ones which? I only have numbers. Anyone got the last 2 digits from the correct account so I can tell which one to use?


----------



## jeebsy

29 - that's the one I used for the EK raffle which was quite recent. The other one was from ages ago


----------



## Neill

Paid. Thanks cc for organising.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> 29 - that's the one I used for the EK raffle which was quite recent. The other one was from ages ago


Thanks Jeebsy


----------



## sjenner

Right that's me in...

£20 on the nose.

60-1

In there!


----------



## reneb

paid. thanks as ever dave for organising - great prize. good luck to everyone, especially me


----------



## shrink

I will need details from Glenn as it's my first time sending him money


----------



## Mouse

Paid - Thanks for sorting this CC









And a special mention to MrBoots2U for the numerous fixes done when everyone was rushing to get their names on at the same time









Good luck everyone - This is definitely the best raffle I've ever been in!


----------



## NeilR

Paid - Good luck everyone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid....my bank is convinced my accounts been hacked


----------



## Dylan

I have 2 different accounts for 5m, think I'll have ot wait until I get the confirm pm from Glenn


----------



## jeebsy

See post #125 from 7.25


----------



## charris

How do we pay?


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn will send out payment details later


----------



## coffeechap

Have texted glenn


----------



## MWJB

Paid, good luck everyone.


----------



## Sofmonk

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just paid. Good luck everyone


----------



## Thecatlinux

Still waiting for payment details to come through


----------



## jeebsy

Calm down, Glenn hasn't been on yet.


----------



## Glenn

Payment details are being sent in the next 10 minutes

Good luck to all participants


----------



## Xpenno

When's the draw planned? On the train to London and don't have my 2 factor dongle. If we're aiming for tomorrow pm then I should be able to get the Mrs to transfer it


----------



## Glenn

Please note that it is imperative that you enter your names as the show on the forum in both the entry and when making payment

eg The list showed

Gangstarrrr

Iwstriker

Walter Sobchack

when the names are

Gangstarrrrr

Iwwstriker

Walter Sobchak

Entering incorrect names means they need to be changed in multiple places when managing the payment notification for raffles


----------



## Glenn

The draw can only be made when everyone has paid (to comply with private society lottery rules)

Generally these are paid within 72 hours of the raffle closing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sorry Glenn I think may be at fault for at least one of those

the list went very awry at one point and I added back in about 8-9 names to get it back on track

apologies I'll go sit in the naughty corner.....

it wont happen again. ....

do you want me to correct it all ?


----------



## Glenn

No, all done at my end









Thanks for owning up









p.s Don't move from the naughty corner for another 5 minutes though...


----------



## jcheung

I've just paid.

Many thanks Glen and coffeechap.

Good luck all!


----------



## SamW

All Paid up! To echo the above thanks to CoffeeChap and Glen for organising - good luck all (not too much luck though cos I want to win







)


----------



## 4515

All paid up this end

Can Boots be struck off the list due to his blithering ineptitude ?









edit : thanks for organising - good luck everyone !


----------



## shrink

I'll need to get my Card Reader to set up the payment, so will do that later on tonight!

Who will be doing the draw on this?


----------



## Phil104

All paid and along with everyone else, many thanks to CoffeeChap and Glen - it's a brilliant forum initiative.


----------



## Big O

Great... Now I'm overdrawn but it's sooo shiny! 

Paid up guys. Thanks CC, Glenn and last but not least Boots for his tidying up skillz.


----------



## Jason1wood

All paid up. Great stuff lads. Many thanks for doing this.

Not sure what to keep now, when I win. The Verona or the Veloce?!?!? Haha


----------



## Charliej

Paid up, good luck everyone and Working Dog maybe Bootsy should just be struck rather than struck off ?


----------



## coffeechap

shrink said:


> I'll need to get my Card Reader to set up the payment, so will do that later on tonight!
> 
> Who will be doing the draw on this?


Glenn does it with an invigilator


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> All paid up this end
> 
> Can Boots be struck off the list due to his blithering ineptitude ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : thanks for organising - good luck everyone !


Along with the 10 people who can't copy and paste ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Paid up, good luck everyone and Working Dog maybe Bootsy should just be struck rather than struck off ?


Youre a big man but in bad shape .......


----------



## Glenn

We need to get a number from the person who last won a raffle

Number between 1 and 60 inclusive

Closer to the time I will ask for a volunteer to view my screen when the draw is being made


----------



## robti

Paid and I didn't even know what it was for, all I saw was a shiny machine in the pics


----------



## TonyW

Paid. Good luck everyone, and a massive "Thank You" to CoffeeChap and Glenn.


----------



## Phil104

Jason1wood said:


> All paid up. Great stuff lads. Many thanks for doing this.
> 
> Not sure what to keep now, when I win. The Verona or the Veloce?!?!? Haha


 Amongst other things, just wanted to recognise a 1001 post - there is something wonderfully symmetrical about it... (okay, it's Friday, the end of the week, and I'm in one of those moods...)


----------



## Jason1wood

Ah cheers Phil104.

I really should be sitting in a beer garden though. Haha


----------



## Phil104

Jason1wood said:


> Ah cheers Phil104.
> 
> I really should be sitting in a beer garden though. Haha


 Well, half-an-hour ago I was - hence 'one of those moods' - and the weekend is going to be good so hopefully there will be a beer garden heading your way....


----------



## Jason1wood

Phil104 said:


> Well, half-an-hour ago I was - hence 'one of those moods' - and the weekend is going to be good so hopefully there will be a beer garden heading your way....


Good stuff mate. Tomorrow is the day if the weather holds up.


----------



## taxiboy

Payment sent, good luck everyone


----------



## mcharrogate

Payment sent, good luck all!


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll go sit in the naughty corner.....
> 
> it wont happen again. ..


I'll have to join you there. Think I was the start of that mess. Feeling very penitent.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Obnic said:


> I'll have to join you there. Think I was the start of that mess. Feeling very penitent.


all bless goggle to know you repent your sins , and forgiveness shall be given .


----------



## shrink

Payment sent!


----------



## Glenn

Payment has been flying in all day and we are down to the last 10 now.

I will update tomorrow evening and will aim for a draw on Monday or Tuesday unless all payments are received earlier.


----------



## rmcgandara

payment sent. thanks guys.


----------



## Jason1wood

Come on guys, get paid up. It'll be nice if this gets drawn tonight.


----------



## Jonathan007

Im happy to contribute if there are any drop outs. Just let me know.

Good luck all!


----------



## Wando64

Likewise. Happy to step in for any dropout if needed.

Unfortunately by the time I've seen the thread it was too late to enter.


----------



## Dylan

Been out all weekend enjoying the good weather, all paid up now!


----------



## Glenn

9 to go now.

Will keep you updated and will PM the remaining members at this time tomorrow night if all payments have not been received by then.


----------



## 4085

It is very frustrating for those who pay immediately, to have to sit and wait for those who drag their heels. There must be a more logical way of running these raffles. Is it worth asking for suggestions? Bearing in mind, that if we pre pay for our tickets before all are sold, then that will cause another load of hassle for someone else to sort out.


----------



## Xpenno

dfk41 said:


> It is very frustrating for those who pay immediately, to have to sit and wait for those who drag their heels. There must be a more logical way of running these raffles. Is it worth asking for suggestions? Bearing in mind, that if we pre pay for our tickets before all are sold, then that will cause another load of hassle for someone else to sort out.


Behave! Some people have lives outside of the forum and I don't think there should be an expectation to pay up immediately, some will not know when the raffle closed, surely it all adds to the excitement?


----------



## Mrboots2u

There is no harm in letting people have a couple of days to pay up .

Glen normally pm's stragglers at some point to speed up the tail end , its the weekend people may be away or spending times with friends or family. The sun has been out


----------



## 4085

Don't agree on that one. Anyone putting their name down will have seen that this raffle subscribed in a very short period of time. Does the mountian come to Mohammed?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its a bit of fun.....


----------



## 4085

I believe some people hang weights from their testicles, and proclaim it as fun as well!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway Glenns been busy all day and not online so people could have paid etc......

Bit of fun


----------



## 4085

Hang on Martin, just popping to the neighbours to see if they have any heavy cans of fruit I can borrow!


----------



## Xpenno

dfk41 said:


> Hang on Martin, just popping to the neighbours to see if they have any heavy cans of fruit I can borrow!


Let us know how you get on, sounds like fun.


----------



## 4085

I need some stronger fishing line with a heavier breaking strain. Why is nothing straight forward!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I need some stronger fishing line with a heavier breaking strain. Why is nothing straight forward!


You really are bored tonight aren't you ?


----------



## 4085

With the wife watching repeats of repeats of Dinner Ladies, yes!


----------



## Drewster

It's OK guys. Chill a bit.... I don't think the prize will spoil if its not drawn for a while!

As mentioned above.... people do have lives and a raffle prize isn't the be all and end all (great as the prize is its not really important or life changing)


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> With the wife watching repeats of repeats of Dinner Ladies, yes!


Someone give that man fishing line........


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> It's OK guys. Chill a bit.... I don't think the prize will spoil if its not drawn for a while!
> 
> As mentioned above.... people do have lives and a raffle prize isn't the be all and end all (great as the prize is its not really important or life changing)


If i won it my mrs probably wouldn't notice for 3 days there were two machines in the house ( joke from other thread....... )


----------



## 4085

I do not give a monkeys chuff in reality, but it happens with regular monotony, that we have a raffle and end up waiting for days for one or two entrants. If everyone thinks that is right, then in true Lord of the Flies fashion, it must be


----------



## Xpenno

dfk41 said:


> With the wife watching repeats of repeats of Dinner Ladies, yes!


That does not sound like fun! I'd certainly go with the low hanging fruit option if I were you.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Genius ....

Coffee raffle and a lord of the flies reference

Only on here ....


----------



## 4085

I had to read that for English O level!


----------



## funinacup

dfk41 said:


> It is very frustrating for those who pay immediately, to have to sit and wait for those who drag their heels. There must be a more logical way of running these raffles. Is it worth asking for suggestions? Bearing in mind, that if we pre pay for our tickets before all are sold, then that will cause another load of hassle for someone else to sort out.


Chill out, you have enough toys to play with! A couple of days to wait for a machine that will cost someone £20 is nothing. If you won then it would be back up for sale in a week anyway so what's the difference?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I had to read that for English O level!


So did i , i think ......

O levels is showing out age Mr Kidd


----------



## 4085

I passed 3 and it never hurt me, or held me back!


----------



## Dylan

Got a PM from Glenn and then didn't return home for 2 days, out getting drunk and enjoying the sun. As has been said, people have lives, and the prize will keep a few days.


----------



## 4085

funinacup said:


> Chill out, you have enough toys to play with! A couple of days to wait for a machine that will cost someone £20 is nothing. If you won then it would be back up for sale in a week anyway so what's the difference?


What makes you think I am not chilled and merely making a point. If I won it, why do you think it would be up for sale in a week? It might actually be a more viable proposition that an L1


----------



## Mrboots2u

D_Evans said:


> Got a PM from Glenn and then didn't return home for 2 days, out getting drunk and enjoying the sun. As has been said, people have lives, and the prize will keep a few days.


A two day binge Mr Evans .........

you ll need a coffee to get up for work tomorrow


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dfk41 said:


> I believe some people hang weights from their testicles, and proclaim it as fun as well!


I'm glad I've not entered this raffle!!!!!


----------



## Xpenno

D_Evans said:


> Got a PM from Glenn and then didn't return home for 2 days, out getting drunk and enjoying the sun. As has been said, people have lives, and the prize will keep a few days.


Sounds like a perfect weekend!


----------



## Dylan

Mrboots2u said:


> A two day binge Mr Evans .........
> 
> you ll need a coffee to get up for work tomorrow


I've been recovering today, and I'm out of work at the moment, so tomorrow is just more chill.









And yea, Xpenno, its been one of the best weekends of the year so far, a riit good time.


----------



## coffeechap

Anyway, whoever wins will now have to wait till the end of the week to collect it as I am off to Italy tomorrow!


----------



## Big O

coffeechap said:


> Anyway, whoever wins will now have to wait till the end of the week to collect it as I am off to Italy tomorrow!


He says as he swings across an Ottoman backhander lol


----------



## Jason1wood

coffeechap said:


> Anyway, whoever wins will now have to wait till the end of the week to collect it as I am off to Italy tomorrow!


What?!?! This can't be. Well now have to hear more stories of David with tins of fruit hanging from his plumbs!!!!!!


----------



## Lighty

CC enjoy the break

how would you like to expand your sales business?

I'm thinking pick up some olive oil , balsamic , etc for those who don't get across as often as we'd like :-(

just swing by that museum in bardolino ....

I'm not even going to mention the ice cream ....


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> Anyway, whoever wins will now have to wait till the end of the week to collect it as I am off to Italy tomorrow!


Off to espresso Mecca - what toys will the Chap bring home to delight us all with?

Enjoy your break - envious.


----------



## Glenn

Only 3 to go now (3 payments not yet received)

We're getting closer...


----------



## coffeechap

Come on guys whoever you are!


----------



## 4085

Name and shame........bar them from the next raffle.....hang, draw and quarter.......threaten them with some large tins of fruit!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hope it's not me , not that keen on tinned fruit.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dfk41 said:


> Name and shame........bar them from the next raffle.....hang, draw and quarter.......threaten them with some large tins of fruit!


Is this some supermarket based version of sharia law? Death by 1000 peaches being dropped on you from a great hight.

public cannings it might catch on?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Name and shame........bar them from the next raffle.....hang, draw and quarter.......threaten them with some large tins of fruit!


That's a reasonable and considered response ...


----------



## Lighty

Maybe the loss of a finger for every day they're late?

how about we all have 72 hours to pay after the email from Glenn?

every day after that the slackers have to pay £5 extra per day - all to the forum fund.

as long as it's all stated at the time of the raffle & in the email we're all good.

I will probably Kop the odd 'fine' knowing my time keeping!

probably a bit harsh in the end I guess as we all have other stuff to do

I'm cool either way

:-D


----------



## Lighty

Maybe enforced used of Nerocostabucks beans would be a better idea ...

It don't get much worse than that

best on the high st for me is M&S

maybe it's the mythos ?


----------



## DavidBondy

Only a thought but how about this. Once you've put your name down for a particular raffle you have, say, forty-eight hours to pay otherwise your name comes off the list. Appeals can be made for more time due to extenuating circumstances but at least there will have been communication.

Now, in order to relieve Glenn of all the work in policing this, I propose that each raffle has a volunteer co-ordinator to assist.

It seems to me that if people can get their hats in the ring at warp speed then there is no reason not to pay up promptly.

Just my two penn'orth! Oh, and I'd be happy to be one of the volunteer co-ordinators!

David


----------



## Lighty

Fair point DB - places go rapidly so payment should follow suit

it wouldn't be fair to give Glenn another job so an assistant is a top idea

maybe the last winner?


----------



## shrink

It's like ebay... As a seller it winds me up when bidders were clearly around at the bitter end to snipe and bid as little as they possibly could, but then happy to not pay and just leave it a day or so!


----------



## Lighty

Too true shrink

used to sell a few bits off but with eBay & pp fees and Royal Mail , combined with the delayed payments we are taking a lot of stuff to local charities for ease now - plus I get to feel a bit better about donating rather than making every buck going


----------



## Glenn

There may also be delays with some banks processing payments - another factor to consider


----------



## DavidBondy

Glenn said:


> There may also be delays with some banks processing payments - another factor to consider


Absolutely Glenn but if the "punter" gets into contact to advise that they have paid then it is one less to worry about and just a payment to spot without reminders needing to be sent.


----------



## coffeechap

What I will do in the future is, when we are getting near the end, I will send out the payment details so that we get the process going, this was very quick to get the numbers so it is surprising that it has not been paid for yet, still as I won't be back from Italy until Friday, the winner cannot get it until then anyway. More importantly, good luck to everyone who has entered the winner will love this machine, oh and thanks to bella barista for their generosity.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'll be seeing you on sunday then


----------



## jeebsy

If it's a raffle that'll definitely sell out then no problem paying straight away, only issue would be returning payments if it doesn't go ahead - potentially a lot of work for Glenn


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> If it's a raffle that'll definitely sell out then no problem paying straight away, only issue would be returning payments if it doesn't go ahead - potentially a lot of work for Glenn


I would only send out the payment requests if I firmly believed it would make the numbers


----------



## Glenn

Unfortunately that is not permitted under the rules of running these types of raffles. Hence the payment details are only sent out afterwards (in order to comply)


----------



## charris

Guys I apologize but I am one of the last three. Unfortunately I am not allowed to transfer mon ey abroad from my bank's internet portal and my bank just got back to me that they need more details (iban and bank name) in order to transfer the amount.

If there is a way I can pay instanteneously using paypal or credit card.


----------



## 4085

charris, mr boots normally does this. you paypal him and he sorts it. I will give him and hour and if he does not respond, I will pm you my details and I will gladly help out


----------



## charris

dfk41 said:


> charris, mr boots normally does this. you paypal him and he sorts it. I will give him and hour and if he does not respond, I will pm you my details and I will gladly help out


Thank you, I did not know this. Ok, I will wait and transfer asap when i get the paypal details.


----------



## 4085

I will just pm you now, then it is done!


----------



## 4085

charris, all paid up now. thanks for your pp payment, I have paid Glenn


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> charris, mr boots normally does this. you paypal him and he sorts it. I will give him and hour and if he does not respond, I will pm you my details and I will gladly help out


Apologies didn't see this . Thanks for doing in my absence mr Kidd


----------



## charris

Thank you Patrick fot the help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrShades

Perhaps, for future raffles we should do the following:

1. Make it clear, in the initial raffle post that payment will be expected within 3 days of the list becoming complete, and Glenn sending the "Payment details" PM.

2. Run the raffle as usual, with 50 or so members adding names to the list. The original raffle post should, as usual, state how many places are available.

3. Once the list is fully subscribed, allow ADDITIONAL members to continue adding to the list - so that 51 and onwards are the 'reserves', and in that order. (We've had a few people informally doing this in this raffle, but as the rules weren't laid out initially we've had to wait for the non-payers to pay).

4. If anyone from the original 50 hasn't paid within the 3 day period, perhaps with a final reminder on day 2 - then they are removed from the list (confirmed with a PM and post on the thread) and the reserves (however many are required) are invited to pay in the same way, having a max of only 2 days to pay.

5. Anyone on the reserve list, that has been asked to pay but doesn't, again is removed and further reserves are invited to pay - within the same rules.

As long as the rules are laid out in the initial post, I doubt anyone could complain - and doing it this way would ensure that payments were made pretty sharpish!

Thoughts?


----------



## jeebsy

Name and shame time


----------



## Oaky

Hi

I have taken part in the recent raffle for the Quickmill lever.

These rules would make it clearer and seems resonable to me.

My thoughts on point 5 are that Glenn would need to decide a final cut off date, or he may be chasing payments for weeks...and the rest us biting our nails off

How about another rule stating you must pay with a UK bank account?


----------



## MrShades

Oaky said:


> Hi
> 
> I have taken part in the recent raffle for the Quickmill lever.
> 
> These rules would make it clearer and seems resonable to me.
> 
> My thoughts on point 5 are that Glenn would need to decide a final cut off date, or he may be chasing payments for weeks...and the rest us biting our nails off
> 
> How about another rule stating you must pay with a UK bank account?


I think, if members know that if they're in the main list then they MUST pay within 3 days, or be dropped, and reserves MUST pay within 2 days or be dropped - then everyone will pay MUCH sooner.

TBH doing it this way, I doubt we'd get more than 1 or 2 drop after 3 days, and any reserves would be circling like vultures to pay within nanoseconds of being invited to do so.

It makes no difference whether they're paying with a UK bank account or anything else (via PayPal 'friends and family' and a suitable forum friend, or whatever) as long as Glenn receives the correct payment due within the timeframe specified and can properly attribute it to the member by way of the username being used as a reference.


----------



## shrink

Surprised we're still not done on this one! Who's holding us up?


----------



## charris

Oaky said:


> How about another rule stating you must pay with a UK bank account?


I do not think this is fair and it will not do the forums any good. After the first time (like this one for me), I am sure us foreigners can find a way to transfer the amount almost instantaneously


----------



## Geordie Boy

Don't forget that not all bank accounts do the faster payment system so that can alone delay the money getting into the other account by a few days so 3 days might be a bit too quick


----------



## MrShades

Geordie Boy said:


> Don't forget that not all bank accounts do the faster payment system so that can alone delay the money getting into the other account by a few days so 3 days might be a bit too quick


Can you name a mainstream UK bank that doesn't do Faster Payments - I can't... Anyway, as long as people know the rules and timescales upfront, then I don't see it as an issue. If your bank (for whatever reason) doesn't provide Faster Payments, then use the PayPal F&F method via a forum friend. If you can't do either, don't enter the raffle.


----------



## coffeechap

Just to put the collective minds at rest the draw will take place tomorrow evening at 2030 hrs, hooray! Would get done tonight but Glenn is busy, once again good luck everyone


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Just to put the collective minds at rest the draw will take place tomorrow evening at 2030 hrs, hooray! Would get done tonight but Glenn is busy, once again good luck everyone


Cheers Dave, looks like we call off the hunt for now


----------



## jeebsy

Burn the witch!


----------



## sjenner

Personally, I would be against the institution of a list of rules, as far as I am concerned it is a bit of fun...

In each one that I have participated in so far, there are some common factors:

Nobody other than the sponsor, the organiser and the forum owner, knew that this bit of fun was going to happen... BTW: Many thanks for the efforts of those involved, it is much appreciated.

There was one winner, and an independent invigilator.

And nobody felt cheated and felt pleased for the winner.

It's not everywhere that £2000 prizes are being shared amongst 50 or 60 peeps, as I commented when I paid... Wayhay 60-1!

Expecting Glenn to waste his time drawing up a list of do's and dont's will rather than enhance this bit of fun, just turn it into a chore.

Everything will fall into place, and then the draw can proceed, and the bloke (Mr. CoffeeChap) who currently has possession of the prize, is not even in the country for the winner to collect from, so who's worried?


----------



## sjenner

MrShades said:


> Can you name a mainstream UK bank that doesn't do Faster Payments - I can't... Anyway, as long as people know the rules and timescales upfront, then I don't see it as an issue. If your bank (for whatever reason) doesn't provide Faster Payments, then use the PayPal F&F method via a forum friend. If you can't do either, don't enter the raffle.


Yes mine!

Formerly Shabby National, now known as Santander...

Incidentally, it has just been named as the best high street bank, but the last time I looked, it didn't participate in that.


----------



## Milanski

I'm with Santander also. P*sstake really that they don't do faster payments in this day and age AND with their size and wealth! No excuses.


----------



## MrShades

Eh?

http://www.santander.co.uk/csgs/Satellite?cid=1237886380034&leng=en_GB&pagename=Abbeycom%2FPage%2FWC_ACOM_TemplateA1


----------



## coffeechap

sjenner said:


> Personally, I would be against the institution of a list of rules, as far as I am concerned it is a bit of fun...
> 
> In each one that I have participated in so far, there are some common factors:
> 
> Nobody other than the sponsor, the organiser and the forum owner, knew that this bit of fun was going to happen... BTW: Many thanks for the efforts of those involved, it is much appreciated.
> 
> There was one winner, and an independent invigilator.
> 
> And nobody felt cheated and felt pleased for the winner.
> 
> It's not everywhere that £2000 prizes are being shared amongst 50 or 60 peeps, as I commented when I paid... Wayhay 60-1!
> 
> Expecting Glenn to waste his time drawing up a list of do's and dont's will rather than enhance this bit of fun, just turn it into a chore.
> 
> Everything will fall into place, and then the draw can proceed, and the bloke (Mr. CoffeeChap) who currently has possession of the prize, is not even in the country for the winner to collect from, so who's worried?


Well put mr Jenner, these are intended to be a bit of fun, so let's keep them fun, a couple of days is no great shakes really and rules are always there to be broken, I like running these and intend to like running them in the future!


----------



## Milanski

MrShades said:


> Eh?
> 
> http://www.santander.co.uk/csgs/Satellite?cid=1237886380034&leng=en_GB&pagename=Abbeycom%2FPage%2FWC_ACOM_TemplateA1


Interesting! Maybe because I have a free online account (free - so no banking charges ever for the life of the account, not sure they still offer this as this was Abbey National at the time).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plus one on Jenner and cc comments


----------



## sjenner

MrShades said:


> Eh?
> 
> http://www.santander.co.uk/csgs/Satellite?cid=1237886380034&leng=en_GB&pagename=Abbeycom%2FPage%2FWC_ACOM_TemplateA1


OK accepted Mr. Shades...

In mitigation though....









I have just realised that when it presented a big problem for me, i.e. collection and "faster payment" of my current car, which did not tally following my £25 fee for a "faster payment".... which didn't actually take place at all! I was later compensated with a £50 apology... But I hadn't really appreciated that this was nearly five years ago... Things have obviously changed now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not a fan of having additional rules for what essentially is a bit of fun. More rules. More work to run a raffle.

A draw Thursday night instead of last Sunday isn't the end of the world. No ones been hurt or out of pocket the world still turns...


----------



## charris

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus one on Jenner and cc comments


+2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coldplayer

coffeechap said:


> Well put mr Jenner, these are intended to be a but of fun, so let's keep them fun, a couple of days is no great shakes really and rules are always there to be broken, I like running these and intend to like running them in the future!


I agree it is just a bit of fun, and it needs to be fun for the guys running it..... or why would they bother really? It isn't like they are financially gaining anything. They do it for the forum members. Personally I have waited 30 years for a decent espresso machine, a few more days isn't going to make a difference. (or even longer if I don't win). The opportunity to win such a beautiful machine is well worth the wait. And I thank everyone who takes the time and trouble to be involved.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

so gutted I missed this, good luck everyone will be great to see that lovely machine in situ on someones coffee corner/bench


----------



## TonyW

Look at it this way guys .... We don't realistically expect to win when we buy a National Lottery ticket, but the fun is in fantasising about what we'd do if we did win. Buying s ticket is just buying a dream for most of us

These raffles are a bit like that. Until the draw is announced, 60,of us can enjoy the dream of owning one of these machines. Once its drawn, 59 of us will have those dreams shattered, so maybe we should send a big "thank you" to the slow payers for keeping our dreams alive just a bit longer ..... 

Still, I'm getting very concerned about Dave's plums so it will be a great relief when this raffle's drawn


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus one on Jenner and cc comments


Plus another. Let's keep these fun


----------



## shrink

TonyW said:


> Look at it this way guys .... We don't realistically expect to win when we buy a National Lottery ticket, but the fun is in fantasising about what we'd do if we did win. Buying s ticket is just buying a dream for most of us
> 
> These raffles are a bit like that. Until the draw is announced, 60,of us can enjoy the dream of owning one of these machines. Once its drawn, 59 of us will have those dreams shattered, so maybe we should send a big "thank you" to the slow payers for keeping our dreams alive just a bit longer .....
> 
> Still, I'm getting very concerned about Dave's plums so it will be a great relief when this raffle's drawn


So... that'll be 59 disappointed people and me then huh


----------



## Tewdric

Why the rush? Anticipation is the best bit!


----------



## jeebsy

No it's not, winning is (or moaning about not winning)


----------



## taxiboy

Its a bit of fun as far as I'm concerned with a possibility of a really nice coffee machine. Best of luck to all and whom ever wins enjoy


----------



## 4085

Could it be a Tantric raffle?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I can wait another day to found out I've lost my £20 ( again ..... )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I can wait another day to found out I've lost my £20 ( again ..... )


It's a bit like drawing hope out for 5 days. £4 for a days worth of hope!


----------



## Jonathan007

I just missed out this time, but I'll still wait with baited breath to see who wins!

Good luck all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jonathan007 said:


> I just missed out this time, but I'll still wait with baited breath to see who wins!
> 
> Good luck all.


If one of the late payers pulls out then maybe they'll be some spaces.


----------



## Jonathan007

urbanbumpkin said:


> If one of the late payers pulls out then maybe they'll be some spaces.


Sign me up ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

Jonathan007 said:


> I just missed out this time, but I'll still wait with baited breath to see who wins!
> 
> Good luck all.


It's going to be me. Some couple of days coming up - Prince tonight, when I come tonight I'll have won the raffle and I turn 30 tomorrow


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> It's going to be me. Some couple of days coming up - Prince tonight, when I come tonight I'll have won the raffle and I turn 30 tomorrow


Sorry to disappoint but I'm pretty sure it'll be me this time. We're about to finish our new kitchen and this would look perfect in it


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> It's going to be me. Some couple of days coming up - Prince tonight, when I come tonight I'll have won the raffle and I turn 30 tomorrow


Then the light on the palm of your had starts flashing and all your mates turn up dressed like this ...










" we are off the a new club Will it's called Carousel..."

On the plus side you might get to cop off with a young jenny agutter ........

Happy 30th mate !


----------



## jeebsy

Most of that went over my head but cheers...


----------



## Jonathan007

Mrboots2u said:


> Then the light on the palm of your had starts flashing and all your mates turn up dressed like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " we are off the a new club Will it's called Carousel..."
> 
> On the plus side you might get to cop off with a young jenny agutter ........
> 
> Happy 30th mate !


Logans Run Boots....?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> It's going to be me. Some couple of days coming up - Prince tonight, when I come tonight I'll have won the raffle and I turn 30 tomorrow


Same birthday as my daughter!.....it's a sign Jeebsy...it's going to be you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Then the light on the palm of your had starts flashing and all your mates turn up dressed like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " we are off the a new club Will it's called Carousel..."
> 
> On the plus side you might get to cop off with a young jenny agutter ........
> 
> Happy 30th mate !


I'm with you Boots, makes perfect sense. Classic film, loved it as a kid.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Logan s run jeebsy..kitsch sci fi classic ..youtube it


----------



## Mrboots2u

I bet jeebsy and his mates have been a a club dressed like that before tho....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Did I imagine a spin off TV series when they were still running? Or did I just create it on my brain? Either way it was awesome


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> I bet jeebsy and his mates have been a a club dressed like that before tho....


preferred barberella ..... Can't think why !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok so jeebsy has some pointers ....






Night going well if you end up with jenny










Night gone wrong , if you feel sleepy and end up with this guy ...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Oh yeah i remember it had couple of good things going for it. Thanks boots for the pointers!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I bet jeebsy and his mates have been a a club dressed like that before tho....


Looks a bit kkk...I'll download the film and give it a watch though, sounds like an interesting concept


----------



## coffeechap

Looks like this is on for tonight, I think boots is in for a Win, not that he deserves it!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok so jeebsy has some pointers ....


I still have nightmares about that robot. Yep.....remember Jenny


----------



## Spazbarista

Logan's Run was good, but not as good as An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Tewdric

Expobarista said:


> Logan's Run was good, but not as good as An American Werewolf in London.


Agreed! Movie, malt and spresso night?


----------



## froggystyle

Expobarista said:


> Logan's Run was good, but not as good as An American Werewolf in London.


What happened to word minge, made me laugh!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok we can start the countdown less than 30 minutes to go!!!


----------



## Spazbarista

froggystyle said:


> What happened to word minge, made me laugh!


Edited out by mod. Probably considered vulgar.

OK here it is in Latin then, the language of Enlightenment

Et videtis, et est Jenny tits eam Minge


----------



## Spazbarista

Sounds great in russian


----------



## Spazbarista

Tewdric said:


> Agreed! Movie, malt and spresso night?


Definitely. On holiday as of tomorrow


----------



## froggystyle

Hope i win.

Oh hang on......

Really need to stop being so tight and have a crack at some of these raffles.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes froggy your names not down get off my thread ( said in an east end accent)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Have I won ?

.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Good luck chaps!


----------



## Glenn

We're minutes away from starting the draw process

Good luck to all 60 who have entered!


----------



## Soll

coffeechap said:


> Yes froggy your names not down get off my thread ( said in an east end accent)


I'm really trying hard to imagine you with an East End accent.......Nope! Can't do it


----------



## Thecatlinux

If I win I am going to call her Barbarella.


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> Yes froggy your names not down get off my thread ( said in an east end accent)


Making me think of Peter Beale....

Good luck all and everyone!


----------



## coffeechap

Soll said:


> I'm really trying hard to imagine you with an East End accent.......Nope! Can't do it


Picture this


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks for all the effort you have put in and making this happen. Good luck people


----------



## mcharrogate

Ridiculously excited here, even though bound to not win!!


----------



## Xpenno

The good thing about these raffles is that everyone is a winner because it helps keep the awesome forum running. Obviously I'm not going to turn down my prize though


----------



## Glenn

As no number seems to have been put forward for the winners name might I propose 22 (day of the month for this draw) will be the winner after the 2nd randomised draw

Will do one more scan for the official number and if I cannot find it then 22 it will be


----------



## coffeechap

Yep 22 it is......go go go


----------



## Spazbarista

coffeechap said:


> Picture this
> View attachment 7173


You could...but you'd be closer if you pictured this..


----------



## coffeechap

Expobarista said:


> You could...but you'd be closer if you pictured this..


Selfie expo nice


----------



## Thecatlinux

Or this ..........

.


----------



## coffeechap

Wow another selfie nice one


----------



## Thecatlinux

Alright my son, I can do you a nice deal on fuse box ,, lovely jubbly !!


----------



## Glenn

I would like to thank Patrick (The Systemic Kid) for refereeing tonight's draw

Thankyou to Dave (coffeechap) for twisting Bella Barista's arm to let this machine go to a good home.

The winner is...


----------



## froggystyle

60 people hitting refresh right now, over and over!


----------



## Glenn

After entering 60 entries into random.org and running the randomiser twice, the computer spat out a winner.

Congratulations to *Tribs* who is now the new owner of a Quickmill Veloce Prototype Lever Machine supplied by Bella Barista

Thank you to all who took part!


----------



## Jason1wood

Ahh bugger but congrats to Tribs. Great win there


----------



## Soll

Well done Tribs enjoy your new Lever


----------



## coffeechap

Well done tribs yet another raffle I have not won


----------



## totallywired

Congrats *Tribs* and thanks once again for all who helped organise the raffle.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Congrats Tribs:good:


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats tribs, and thanks to everyone who made the raffle happen


----------



## Glenn

froggystyle said:


> 60 people hitting refresh right now, over and over!


39 to be precise


----------



## andyt23

Congratulations to the winner, enjoy your new Lover


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congrats Tribs. Hope you enjoy the unique machine


----------



## Mouse

Well done Tribs - Enjoy


----------



## funinacup

congrats! balls!!


----------



## Lighty

Enjoy Tribs

hopefully by the time we've had 60 raffles we will all have some luck!

thanks again to all who organised this


----------



## coldplayer

Well done Tribs.

A big thank you to the guys who ran the raffle and Bella Barista for the chance to own a lovely machine.


----------



## charris

Congrats to all!


----------



## jcheung

Congrats Tribs...

Cheers again Glenn and CoffeeChap.


----------



## NeilR

Congratulations Tribs. When's the next raffle?


----------



## Thecatlinux

My microwave can go back in its place now. Well done Tribs


----------



## tribs

My jaw is on the floor. I am totally gobsmacked!!

A huge thanks to coffeechap, Glenn, Systemic Kid and Bella Barista.

Thanks also to everyone who participated too.









I can't believe I've won this. What a pairing this will be with the EK and a fab introduction to the world of levers.








:beer:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well done Tribs - welcome to the lever louts club Believe you've got an EK too?? You'll find they go together hand and glove!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Your coffee corner has changed over night . LOL guess I can speak for everyone well done and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## VTG

Congratulations tribs! Many thanks to coffeechap and Glenn for organising and running this raffle.


----------



## DavidBondy

andyt23 said:


> Congratulations to the winner, enjoy your new Lover


Enjoy your new lever as well Tribs. Many congratulations!

And many thanks to the master enabler, to Glenn and all involved!

David


----------



## MWJB

Congratulations Tribs!


----------



## 4515

Congratulations Tribs

Enjoy the lever loveliness


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations Tribs. Have fun in the wonderful world of levers. Thanks to CoffeeChap for enabling this, to everyone who took part, and to Glenn for the best coffee forum ever!


----------



## Drewster

Thecatlinux said:


> Or this ..........
> 
> .
> 
> <picci of del boy></picci>


Peckhan is NOT the East End!!

PS - Well done Tribs


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> Congratulations Tribs
> 
> Enjoy the lever loveliness


You will get there ones day!


----------



## Sharkie

Congratulations Tribs you must be over the moon.

Big thanks to Dave, Glenn and Bella Barista for making this happen


----------



## reneb

Congratulations tribs, fantastic prize. Thanks as ever to cc and glenn, and thanks to bb as well. Another great raffle.


----------



## Obnic

Congrats Tribs. Well done guys (especially Cockney Dave







) for another astonishingly good raffle. And props to Claudette at BB - that's one hell of a giveaway.


----------



## drude

Congratulations & welcome to the lever club


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations Tribs, that's a fantastic machine. was it the raffle that killed the forum?


----------



## Glenn

Just a wee blip. Probably trying to recover itself from F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 ...


----------



## Neill

Congrats tribs.


----------



## jeebsy

Prince was amazing but not winning has taken the shine off the night

(the usual begrudging congrats btw)


----------



## ronsil

Very well done Tribs. A great partner for the EK43.

Congratulations & thank you to all who setup & arranged this draw.


----------



## GS11

Congrats Tribs

What a great prize


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Gutted I didn't win! Ah well, one of these days. Congrats tribs.


----------



## Dylan

Congrats, very envious of that machine!


----------



## 4085

Well done Tribs, but to all those who think they did not win, the machine will soon be available to buy!


----------



## michaelg

Congrats Tribs!


----------



## shrink

congrats indeed.... (sour grapes mode)


----------



## Phil104

Well done Tribs, from me too, and like everyone else - I'm sure I was I close second! Look forward to reading about your first shot from it. And thanks again Dave and Glenn for a nail biting time.


----------



## Jonathan007

Very well done indeed!


----------



## tribs

Thanks for the congratulations. What a kind and wonderful bunch you are.

I still can't quite believe I will become the owner of this unique machine. Needless to say I am very excited. I will let you all know how I get on with it.


----------



## shrink

well we'll expect to see a VERY competitively priced oscar coming up for sale on the forum


----------



## rmcgandara

congrats to all that made this raffle possible, and well done tribs!

gutted that I didn't win, so I'm drowning my sorrows in copious amounts of Coffee


----------



## welshrarebit

Congrats tribs, enjoy.


----------



## sjenner

Only just noticed this...

Congrats to tribs, hope you enjoy your new machine.

Many thanks to BB, Dave, Glenn and anyone else involved, great job herding us unruly coffeeheads.


----------



## MrShades

Well done and many congratulations to tribs..... I bet you're even more excited than I was at 8:30 last night! Very pleased for you.

Thanks to everyone involved in running this - to Dave for organising, and to Glenn and BB for being fundamental parts of the process.

I guess I need to 'fess up to the wife that, yet again, I've spent £20 on "nothing" now. Oh well... the excitement lasted longer than it does at Alton Towers!

'til next time. "One day Rodney..."


----------



## taxiboy

Congratulations Tribs, well done to all for arranging this.


----------



## tribs

I collected my new machine on Thursday night from coffeechap. Thanks, mate.

It is a beautiful machine and I will upload some photos shortly. I have pulled half a dozen shots and the quality has been outstanding. The first shot I pulled was incredible and I have just been in awe ever since. I am still getting to grips with it, but I am absolutely delighted so far. It compliments the EK so well.

The other surprise was the steaming. Having struggled with the 2-hole tip on the Andreja, when I saw it was a 3-hole, I was a little bit worried. But the holes are a lot smaller than the Andreja tip and steaming was a breeze. I'm getting lovely textured microfoam, probably the best I have ever made, with very little effort.

Thanks again to everyone involved.


----------



## coffeechap

Time to get rid of some gear me thinks, so glad you like it, can't wait to get the new one on my bench...


----------



## iroko

Congrats tribs, sounds like your having fun with the lever.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent Tribs, paired with the EK I think this is about as good as kit gets.

Who ever gets the Andreja won't be disappointed, a great upgrade for someone.


----------



## tribs

Finally got around to adding some photos


----------



## Soll

tribs said:


> Finally got around to adding some photos
> 
> View attachment 7536
> View attachment 7537


Looking great Tribs, I'm sure with the EK your pulling some fantastic shots on the Veloce. Enjoy !!


----------

